# Sexy & Simple with Mac Sketch and Shale



## mevish (Jan 7, 2010)

Products Used:

*Face: Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation
Lotion: Vaseline Cocoa Butter Lotion

Primer: Urban Decay Primer Potion

Under Eye Line Filler: Mac Prep & Prime Transparent Finishing Powder

Eyes: Mac Shale (to entire lids) , Mac Sketch (to outer crease) Mac Lighshade (to brow bone)

Cheeks: Contour : Mac Comfort, Mac Springsheen, Mac Improvise

Mascara: Clinique High Impact Mascara *
*Liquid Eyeliner: Urban Decay

Lips: 420 Inglot Lipstick*

*Mac Studio Fix Finish Spray

Lashes: Eyelure Lashes in Glamorous*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*Thanks for watching 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 7, 2010)

Gorgeous look; now I am lemming shale!


----------



## n_c (Jan 7, 2010)

Love those colors on you


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Jan 7, 2010)

Love this combo together, looks great on you, I have both those colors and never thought to put them together! Love the pink lips!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jan 7, 2010)

Shale looks so good on you. Pretty look.


----------



## krijsten (Jan 7, 2010)

this looks so good! i might have to go buy the shadows and try and redo this look!

So nice!


----------



## poppyfantastic (Jan 7, 2010)

beautiful look those colours look amazing on you


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jan 7, 2010)

you are absolutely my fav!!!!
which shade of foundation do you wear?


----------



## fintia (Jan 7, 2010)

studio sculpt looks great on you. I recently got it.. which brushes, steps you use to apply it? great look!


----------



## blackeneddove (Jan 7, 2010)

I love the eyes, so pretty yet you only used 3 colors.. awesome! And I love the lips paired with the eyes, never would have used a color like that but it looks great!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 7, 2010)

this is hot! imma use shale tomorrow


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 7, 2010)

i love that lipstick, what shade of inglot lipstick is it?


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jan 7, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 7, 2010)

OMG i love it!! i really want to try something like this


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 7, 2010)

So pretty. I'm doing this look tomorrow


----------



## Funtabulous (Jan 8, 2010)

This is gorgeous! What kinds of brushes do you use?


----------



## taina007 (Jan 8, 2010)

I LOVE sketch! you look beautiful!


----------



## moonlit (Jan 8, 2010)

can u please do a tutorial someday? love the look!


----------



## forevernars (Jan 8, 2010)

This couldn't be anymore perfect! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Model


----------



## mevish (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *esperanza0905* 

 
_you are absolutely my fav!!!!
which shade of foundation do you wear?_

 

For this is used a Studio Sculpt Nc40


----------



## mevish (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_i love that lipstick, what shade of inglot lipstick is it?_

 
Hey sweetie, Its a Ingloot in 420 Lipstick


----------



## mevish (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Funtabulous* 

 
_This is gorgeous! What kinds of brushes do you use?_

 

All brushes I use are by mac but the ones I tend to use quite a lot are the :

Mac 239 & Mac 217 Brushes and for the brow bone I use any fluffy brush..


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 8, 2010)

i love shale and sketch together! this looks awesome!


----------



## Heiaken (Jan 8, 2010)

You look stunning!


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mevish* 

 
_Hey sweetie, Its a Ingloot in 420 Lipstick  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thanks very much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i will get it next time i'm there! X


----------



## couturesista (Jan 8, 2010)

Gorgeous! I luv the lip color!


----------



## sapnap (Jan 9, 2010)

beautiful and simple
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its helpful for someone like me that is starting off with eye colours
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and pairing the eyes with tht lip colour looks great too!


----------



## User67 (Jan 9, 2010)

This is so beautiful! I always admire that you only use a few colors, but make them look amazing!


----------



## mevish (Jan 9, 2010)

Thank you so much Nyla2120 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xxx


----------



## bowsandhearts (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow you look like Megan Fox in the first 2 pics! Very pretty!


----------



## mevish (Jan 10, 2010)

bowsandhearts Thank you sweetie


----------



## mistella (Jan 10, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## mevish (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks mistella


----------



## siemenss (Jan 13, 2010)

nice lipcolor!


----------



## chmichak (Jan 13, 2010)

Love the look!


----------



## ms. kendra (Jan 15, 2010)

This look is sooooo pretty. I always end up wanting to buy the colors you use!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 15, 2010)

this looks super sexy! love it!


----------



## nunu (Jan 15, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Jan 16, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! Those colors look so good on you.


----------



## pcsocake (Jan 16, 2010)

wow! amazing look!  what's that face lotion you used?  Sorry all I know is vaseline body lotion *head bows in shame*


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 16, 2010)

Very pretty!!! I just got my hands on shale and I'm going to try this!


----------



## Hypathya (Jan 30, 2010)

You're truly hot!! LOVE your FOTDS and this is no exception!! It's gorgeous!!! As always love your skin. 
Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## mevish (Jan 31, 2010)

*Thanks so much Hypathya




*


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh my god! You are too gorgeous! And your application techniques are flawless! Fantastic work!


----------



## Hilly (Jan 31, 2010)

Gorgeous!! You have very pretty features!


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanx For Reminding Me How Beautiful Shale Is


----------



## mevish (Feb 1, 2010)

*No problemo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


**LAMB4LIFE*


----------



## Meownica (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful! The lip color looks amazing!


----------



## ~*MAC*StAr*~ (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful look!


----------



## monlnd (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice look


----------



## makeupNdesign (Feb 1, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## mevish (Feb 3, 2010)

*Thank you so much MakeupNdesign



*


----------



## January (Feb 3, 2010)

Definitely trying shale on the lid tomorrow thanks to this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorgeous!


----------



## kikidkilla (Apr 22, 2011)

that looks great on your skintone


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 24, 2011)

this is fantastic!  ty so much for sharing.  i'm going to try this as well.


----------

